
In your code editor, dock your sidebar to the right - ericbarnes
https://ericlbarnes.com/2020/02/20/in-your-code-editor-dock-your-sidebar-to-the-right/
======
apocolyps6
This title is a garden-path sentence. In the context of computer UI, "dock" is
usually a noun. I had to read it a couple of times before I understood what
was meant.

Swapping the clauses or using a comma would have clarified everything

~~~
ericbarnes
Thanks! I just fixed that.

